# Need backpack for larger equipment - decision help needed



## XL+ (Apr 1, 2017)

My Tamrac Expedition 9 backpack is out of duty after 10 years of intensive use.
A new one is needed.
Mostly carried equipment in this backpack: 600mm II L, 100-400mm II, 5DIV, 7DII, 2 extender, 1-2(-3) smaller lenses (100mm macro,...), flash, Gitzo 5542, accessories. And some clothes and food.
This backpack is just used for one day phototrips, no longer hiking tours, and is often mounted on an small cart.
I crawled through the www and found some models: 
Lowepro 650 pro trekker
and the F-Stop Sukha or the bigger Shinn.

The big plus of the F-Stops are the exchangeable ICUs (would buy the Telemaster and an smaller one if I need not so much equipment), but this backpack is more than twice the price of the Lowepro.

Do you have practical experience with one of these backpacks? Which one do you recommend or switch to another brand?


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 1, 2017)

I recently ditched my 2 LowePro Supertrecker AW for F-stop gear. One Shinn for 4x5" and one Tilopa for Airline carry-on SLR.

The suspension on the F-stop is WAY better than the LowePro. Although I put the same gear in, it feels significantly lighter. The ICU options are also good, IMHO. The Shin is designed for very deep gear, think movie cameras and LF. For SLR I think it is too deep even with gripped bodies and pretty large teles. I have the XL Pro ICU for the Tilopa and it just about fits the pack, but the top few inches are not directly accessible from the back. It works for large teles (300/2.8 is my biggest). Then I have a Large Pro, and that is for non-tele and macro rigs. I use the top space for filter case etc.

The tripod carry option on the LowePro Supertrecker was better, but on the F-stop it is still manageable.

One major caveat is delivery time for F-stop gear. For anything out of stock, website usually says 4-6 weeks, but rather think 6 months. That's how long I waited for both of my out-of-stock packs. I think it was worth the wait, and considering the price of the gear you are carrying, the pack is pretty cheap. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 1, 2017)

I have no experience with the F-stop gear bags (though must admit that the name "sukha" gave me a comic pause). Have you looked at the Tamrac G32? This used to be a Gura Gear bag, before they bought out Tamrac. I've used my Gura Gear for several years now without issues. One nice thing is it can be used as an airline carry on.

The following is what I have in it right now:
1Dx2 + 200-400/1.4x
11-24/4
TS-E 24 II
24-70/2.8 II
70-200/2.8 II
TS-E 17
6D body
100 macro
8-15 fisheye
all the necessary cables, filters, batteries, first aid, etc.

The bag can fit a 600, just not with the camera attached. What I like about the bag is that it has two separate sides, so I can very quickly access what I need without disturbing the other stuff. Right now I keep the 1Dx2 + 200-400 on one side, and everything else on the other.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 1, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> I recently ditched my 2 LowePro Supertrecker AW for F-stop gear. One Shinn for 4x5" and one Tilopa for Airline carry-on SLR.
> 
> The suspension on the F-stop is WAY better than the LowePro. Although I put the same gear in, it feels significantly lighter. The ICU options are also good, IMHO. The Shin is designed for very deep gear, think movie cameras and LF. For SLR I think it is too deep even with gripped bodies and pretty large teles. I have the XL Pro ICU for the Tilopa and it just about fits the pack, but the top few inches are not directly accessible from the back. It works for large teles (300/2.8 is my biggest). Then I have a Large Pro, and that is for non-tele and macro rigs. I use the top space for filter case etc.
> 
> ...



Interested in your thoughts about the suspension system on the Super Trekker vs the F Stop. I use a Super Trekker and my only complaint is that it makes me shorter! It is quite a heavy pack before you load it up and a LOT heavier when I do! However it is simply the most comfortable pack of any weight that I have, yet, used. Are the F Stops really better?

Your experiences would be appreciated as I don't see F Stop gear in my area.


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 1, 2017)

I have experience with the Fstop Ajna and Gura Gear Bataflae 32L and 26L. For airline travel the Gura Gear is the best. Swallows the most gear BUT it isn't the most comfortable for longer hikes especially if loaded with 600II and others. I'm sitting at the airport right now and have the 32L with 600II 400DOII 1DX 1DXII 5D4 D500 and three TCs. It is HEAVY. 
Now the Fstop can't swallow up all that Gear and any version bigger than mine probably isn't carry on viable. But when I'm at home the F stop is much better to hike with.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 2, 2017)

John: The LowePro AW is a beast, as you know. Wear comfort relates to the human carrying it. I am a 6 foot, 190 lb guy. With the Shinn and 4x5" gear, I think it starts at about 55 lb, it just feels lighter, and more centered. I think in terms of dead weight, the two bags are very close, so I don't think that's it. The Shinn is a little less wide and I think that makes a lot of difference. Unfortunately, there are not a whole lot of stores where you can try them out. I can't guarantee that you will like it, but it made quite a difference for me.

The Tilopa is smaller, and fully packed "only" puts 40-45 lb on the scale.

Arbitage: re Airline carry on, the Anja is a 40 liter pack. I just took the Tilopa (50 liters capacity) to Australia. No problems whatsoever. I flew business, but I don't think that mattered much. I don't have super big glass, therefore, cannot comment on specifics re fit.


----------



## XL+ (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you for answering my questions.

There some other appear. 
The shinn is 10l plus the Sukha. This seems out of more width. 
As the ICU stays the same, how can I use this extra wideness? 
And how good is weather protection on the upper zipper (where the Overhang is) and on the sider zippers (Side pockets)? They seem not to be wheather sealed.
And how to store my Gitzo 5542 with FSB8?

Are you thinking that I can use the extra space from the shinn for clothes and food e.g.? Or is this extra space not really useful?


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 2, 2017)

XL+ said:


> Thank you for answering my questions.
> 
> There some other appear.
> The shinn is 10l plus the Sukha. This seems out of more width. As the ICU stays the same, where can I use this extra wideness?
> ...



You can stuff a few more things around the ICUs if you want. And it depends which ICU you use. Both Shuka and Shinn take the telemaster, but only the Shinn takes the wider Cinemaster. Maybe this will help:
http://fstopgear.com/news/2015-10/f-stop-tips-tricks-icu-stacking-and-hatchbacking#.WOEu9VLMzdQ
I use the Cinemaster on the Shinn, which pretty much fills fills it up. I stash a reflector on the outside of the ICU, both on the Shinn as well as in the laptop pocket of the Tilopa.

Re weather sealing, the zipper is possibly the next best thing after a dry-suit zipper for SCUBA diving, and yes, I have done that. I would not stand under a waterfall to test it, but I would have no reservations even with some moderate rain. There is a separate rain cover as well.


----------



## XL+ (Apr 2, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> XL+ said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for answering my questions.
> ...



Thank you for the ICU document. 
As I do not own much filming equipment, I think I stay with the Sukha (Telemaster and XLPro), even if I can store more things in it. But if the main compartment is wider, the extra space can´t be used really well. I was wishing the Shinn has an extra compartement on the side of the backpack.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know if this is the type you are looking for, but I just pre ordered this bag: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1315398-REG/think_tank_photo_499_airport_takeoff_v2_0_rolling.html
It looks nice with lots of space.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 2, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> John: The LowePro AW is a beast, as you know. Wear comfort relates to the human carrying it. I am a 6 foot, 190 lb guy. With the Shinn and 4x5" gear, I think it starts at about 55 lb, it just feels lighter, and more centered. I think in terms of dead weight, the two bags are very close, so I don't think that's it. The Shinn is a little less wide and I think that makes a lot of difference. Unfortunately, there are not a whole lot of stores where you can try them out. I can't guarantee that you will like it, but it made quite a difference for me.
> 
> The Tilopa is smaller, and fully packed "only" puts 40-45 lb on the scale.



Thanks for your thoughts. My Supertrekker is normally loaded with a 1DX, 7D2, 800 F5.6 L IS, 300 F2.8 L IS, 4 series Gitzo tripod, Wimberley 2 head, extenders, extension tubes, spare batteries, 1 liter flask of Tea (most important bit!) + spare batteries and other bits an bobs. 

I used to be 6 ft 7 inches but am now 5 ft 9 inches!  Well not really! However whilst my knees and right hip will be completely shot after a hike with this setup my back and shoulders are just fine. If I strap on my popup hide and comfy chair then another 10 kilos is added and my walking range gets quite short - but back and shoulders are still good. My only complaint about the Supertrekker is that it is so heavy before you put anything in it! Hence my interest in other's experiences.

Thanks for your experiences and sorry to the OP for going a little "Off Topic".


----------



## XL+ (Apr 6, 2017)

johnf3f said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > John: The LowePro AW is a beast, as you know. Wear comfort relates to the human carrying it. I am a 6 foot, 190 lb guy. With the Shinn and 4x5" gear, I think it starts at about 55 lb, it just feels lighter, and more centered. I think in terms of dead weight, the two bags are very close, so I don't think that's it. The Shinn is a little less wide and I think that makes a lot of difference. Unfortunately, there are not a whole lot of stores where you can try them out. I can't guarantee that you will like it, but it made quite a difference for me.
> ...



This is not "off topic". That are my sorrows too. Well designed backpack, but much to heavy unloaded.

I´m struggling with the Tripod fixation on the Sukha from F-Stop. Gitzo 5542LS&FSB8. Where to fix "weightneutral", so the weight is not tending to one site of the backpack?


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 6, 2017)

I think weight-neutral is impossible, and more of balancing of trade-offs.
- On the LowePro Supertrecker, the tripod is center, but it is also away from body, so pulls backwards, and has a tendency of getting caught in branches is you go off trail bushwalking. 
- On the F-stops it is closer to body, but off to one side. You can compensate a bit by loading heavy equipment on the opposite side of from the tripod within the ICU. 
I also frequently slide one leg of the tripod through the lower part of the shoulder strap, so carry it like a sword, with ball head in front of hip.

There is only one option that is off the table: leaving tripod at home ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 6, 2017)

With my Supertrekker I carry the tripod on the (my) right side of the pack as it flops about too much on the back of the pack - it also pulls the pack away from my back. To compensate I put the No2 lens in the left side of the pack and the flask of Tea in the accessory pouch on the left (outside) of the pack - balances pretty well. So I am evenly shortened - not like Quasimodo!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2017)

I have the Lowepro 450.... the size is good for what I carry, but the waist belt is not very good. A decent pack to carry a decent load really needs a great waist belt that is ample enough and properly shaped to fit on the hips, and needs to be adjustable. Likewise, the shoulder strap need to be properly adjustable for ones height.

Unfortunately, all the camera backpacks that I have seen share this flaw. Too much attention goes into pockets and compartments, not enough to how to properly carry the thing....

An interesting variation is to look at backpacking backpacks..... they have a good suspension system, but usually suck for compartments..... but a combination of inserts and things like Beta Shells gives you a camera bag that carries well and protects well, but unfortunately at the cost of ease of access......


----------



## Sashi (Apr 7, 2017)

I've got a f-stop satori exp. great bag and the ICU's make it easy for flights being able to pull them out. However every time I ordered an item, f-stop took my money, said the order was in processing for weeks and I received my items months later and only after many calls to customer services. 
The bags are great but unless your ok with not really knowing when you'll get the bag, and this could be many months, I recommend avoiding them.

This is not only my experience, there are many more who had the same if you take a look at their Facebook visitor posts and online reviews and articles.


----------

